
Australian ISPs block 4chan, Liveleak, others - vermilingua
https://www.sbs.com.au/news/telcos-block-access-to-websites-continuing-to-host-christchurch-terror-footage
======
Smithalicious
This is insane and asinine. No good can come from arbitrarily blocking
websites; doubly so if it concerns perfectly legitimate websites visited by
millions of people.

